# having trouble getting nolvadex in Australia



## tisGotime (Feb 3, 2010)

Howdy...

Im having trouble getting my hands on nolvadex to take while on cycle and also for my pct...

I can buy it over the net and bring it into to Aussie because customs will seize it...dont wanna take novadex cause i have heard mixed reviews?

Any of you guys got any suggestions? Any of u guys get it from a doctor with a prescription?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2010)

you've got about the same chance getting a script for tamoxifen (nolva) as you do getting gears . .  none.

Customs may not seize it, worst would be like ordering in PHs . . you'll get a seizure letter, that's about it


----------



## toothache (Feb 3, 2010)

Try the sponsor cem store.  It seems that they are successful with getting their packages to their customers.


----------



## gearhead10 (Feb 4, 2010)

im in aust and haven't had any trouble. best way to do it is go up to the biggest and most juiced up bloke in ur gym and have a little chat with him. if he's on the level and u feel comfortable enough asking see if he can help u out.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Feb 4, 2010)

yea i would give cemproducts a try


----------



## tisGotime (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks lads...

gonna ask around then if that dont work gonna order off that cemproducts and see what happens


----------



## Vance (Feb 7, 2010)

If you order in PH's make sure and keep the quantities down.  If you order over 6 months worth you can get charged with importing a grade 1 banned substance without a license which = long rubber glove and a fist up the arse for you.  In short potential jail time and huge fines.

So whatever you order in keep the quantities low.  If you get a seizure letter bear in mind that this is at the discretion of customs that they won't charge you for one or even two offenses - at two they will generally request you to attend customs house in your local capital city for a face to face "Do it again and we're going to fuck you so hard your grand kids will feel it" meeting.  Beyond that you would be well advised to look at alternate arrangements.

That's the 411.


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 7, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Australia
> 
> What a bunch of fuckin fags



That's hilarious, mate....


----------



## Vance (Feb 7, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Australia
> 
> What a bunch of fuckin fags


 
He drinks light beer, so he knows a faggot when he sees one.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 7, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you'll get a seizure letter, that's about it


 
Those siezure letters can be pretty fukkin severe though. A mate of mine swallowed his tongue and almost choked on his own vomit the second he opened it.  The punishment just doesn't fit the crime IMO.


----------



## piratedebo (Feb 7, 2010)

Is there a punishment that comes when you receive a seizure notice?


----------



## piratedebo (Feb 7, 2010)

Ive read a few times c products is a scam? Are you guys being sarcastic?


----------



## steppin-up (May 18, 2010)

flmao.....i live in nsw australia and have never had drama ordering from cem.....and i would like to take the opportunity to say that i dont drink light beer too........


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

it's that fag Richard Gears who is the light beer drinker . . . he also thinks Fosters is Australian for beer, but really it's Boags


----------

